# Sydney NYE fireworks display



## alex1030 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, have been busy in the last few months. Finally, i can hv time to come here.

Just to share a photo taken at the NYE


----------



## his4ever (Feb 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome shot!


----------



## woodsac (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice. Glad you included all the fg. It really sets up the shot.


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Feb 2, 2007)

YES!  Awesome shot, I can't think of anything that could be improved on.  Great work.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 2, 2007)

That's plain gorgeous!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 2, 2007)

holy crap!


----------



## scrutiny1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow!  Really nice shot!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am just blown away by this photo.  This is just amazing!!!!!  The fireworks are just beautiful and then the boats in the water just add to the whole photo!!!


----------



## siphoto (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow thats amazing, love the Sydney fireworks, must of been a challenge getting the right exposure


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2007)

This is one of the best firework photos I have seen in a long while. 
Wow.
Late does it show , but it finds its way to TPF, after all. And that is what counts! We would have missed out on something otherwise!!!


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing captured the right moment!


----------

